# SUV tent attachment



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

Has anyone ever tried one of these? My tent needs to be replaced and I'm tired of sleeping on the ground. Looks quick and easy.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

They work pretty good. Also try looking at an RTT
Might be a a little more expensive but they are awesome. Lots of brands that can get really costly but Smittybilt has a great one for a decent price. These are the same that is use. 
http://www.smittybiltdepot.com/Outd...83.aspx?t_c=88&t_s=565&t_pt=9576&t_pn=S/B2783

Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513
www.yellowskeeter.com


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. The RTTs look awesome but I am just looking for something quick for one night solo stays. I do like that retractable sun shade though. May check into that for days wading the surf.


yellowskeeter said:


> They work pretty good. Also try looking at an RTT
> Might be a a little more expensive but they are awesome. Lots of brands that can get really costly but Smittybilt has a great one for a decent price. These are the same that is use.
> http://www.smittybiltdepot.com/Outd...83.aspx?t_c=88&t_s=565&t_pt=9576&t_pn=S/B2783
> 
> ...


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah we mainly use ours for surf fishing as well. 









Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513
www.yellowskeeter.com


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Better than a tent*

I can build you one of these teardrop campers with a queen size bed and ac


----------

